# My Postmates Experience



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

First Delivery with PostMates was from Chipotle. Customer ordered a Chicken Burrito and I was ordered to pay with my Postmates black card, everything went smooth. Picked up order and on my way to the customer. Half way through I hear a Mario Kart sound playing in the background telling me the order has been canceled. Got paid $2.99 for all that plus a $10 burrito that I do not want to eat.
Second order comes through instantly after that one got cancelled and as I head to the pick up the order got cancelled. Did not get paid for that one. So i turn off the app and take a break cause all I am getting is cancelled orders. So I turn it back on 30 minutes later and get another order instantly, Indian place. Gotta drive 10 miles to deliver the food, It took me about 45 minutes to complete that delivery which only earned me $10.24 plus no tip. 


So far I am feeling neutral about this whole experience. I feel like UberEats pays more. But when I have both apps on at the same time Postmates always gives me the ping first.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I skip all the Indian restaurants these days. Most of those don't tip. Not worth my time to get one or two tippers out of 10 whereas 80% of everything else I get tips.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Dude, you should be doing Postmates only if no other app is buzzing. They're literally the last option.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

oicu812 said:


> I skip all the Indian restaurants these days. Most of those don't tip. Not worth my time to get one or two tippers out of 10 whereas 80% of everything else I get tips.


They do tip! Tips came in a day after. 3 orders I did on my first day tipped the next day including the Indian Restaurant.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

LolIKnow said:


> They do tip! Tips came in a day after. 3 orders I did on my first day tipped the next day including the Indian Restaurant.


In my experience, for the most part Indians that order from Indian restaurants don't tip. So I skip them entirely on Postmates.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I signed up for PM....my big issue is the fact you have to drive a good 15 minutes to pick up the order, and a good 10-15 minutes to drop it off. Plus if you happen to deliver in an "undesirable" area, chances of you getting a tip are minimal. Not worth 25-30 minutes for $4.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone know why postmates tips always come in the next day and why the tip amount is never a whole number but in decimals instead?


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> Anyone know why postmates tips always come in the next day and why the tip amount is never a whole number but in decimals instead?


Not sure, but I think the PM app allows the person ordering to tip a percentage of the total.

I have used the app to order a few times, but I always tip cash.....


----------

